# Il mondo (in rosa) di Manager



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

Stamattina mi sono alzata molto easy. E anche molto Grease.
Jeans a vita bassa, scoloriti, aderentissimi.
Ballerine blu, come la maglietta a pelle con scollo profondo e rotondo con all'altezza del seno e in orizzontale la scritta in argento
_Non rianimare._:rotfl::rotfl:

Unica nota negativa. I capelli.
Non più boccoli ma forma  saetta incazzata.
Alle nove spaccate ero in ufficio.
Alle nove e quindici ero a quattro metri dalla porta del non ufficio di Manager.
Poi tre. Poi due. Poi.
-Ciao Manager, posso?-
Ha alzato gli occhi. Ha sorriso. Ha chiuso il telefono.- Ecco perchè non rispondevi. Ti stavo chiamando.-
-Ho visto che non hai tolto i costi...-mi sono seduta sulla poltrona dell'ospite e fatto scivolare sulla scrivania i fogli con i costi evidenziati in rosa.
Gli ha dato un occhiata veloce, poi li ha spostati.
-Mi stai facendo sentire vagamente pedofilo...stai molto bene con questo look.- ghigno.
Ho contato mentalmente fino a 10.-Hai due scelte. La prima è che faccio finta di non avere sentito cosa hai appena detto  e continuiamo a parlare di questi costi con successivo uragano Tebe perchè mi sembra di avere capito che non li vuoi togliere e quindi se persegui nelle tue posizioni assolutistiche sappi già in partenza che ti faccio una di quelle guerre a 360 gradi che non hai idea, la seconda è che apriamo una parentesi personale ma devi essere pronto a chiudere la bocca ed ascoltare.-
Si è irrigidito. Ho continuato a sorridere innocente. Flap flap. Mega flap
-Uragano...Tebe? Da quanto intuisco in entrambi i casi sarebbe un uragano, quindi...apriamo la parentesi.-
Si è alzato. Diretto verso la porta. L'ha chiusa.
-Gradirei che non ti sedessi vicino a me. Non sto scherzando.- ho detto. Non mi piace quando usa la sua fisicità per incutere timore. Non che mi intimorisca ma mi da in testa.
E' tornato a  sedersi alla sua poltrona. Acceso due sigarette. Me ne ha passata una. -Hai tutta la mia attenzione.-
-Otto giorni fa ti ho mandato una mail in cui ti chiedevo di mettermi al corrente delle tue paturnie emotive da non traditore. E non perchè voglio farmi i cazzi tuoi, ma perchè tu stesso in motel me ne rendi partecipe. Ora. Da quel momento il nulla. Nemmeno una fottuta risposta. Sai come mi sono sentita? Mi sono sentita come una stupratrice. Non ti permettere mai più di fare una cosa simile. Mai più. Si chiama rispetto e buona educazione Manager e se sei uno stronzo egoista a me non interessa. Quindi per farla breve. Tiriamo una linea a questa situazione. Doveva essere una storia di sesso. Solo di sesso. Scopare. Comprendi? E invece no. Hai voluto interagire oltre. E va bene. Interagiamo. E poi? Scappi. Ti chiudi. Va bene di nuovo. Non è un problema. Ma me lo devi dire. Quindi ora basta  mail se non per lavoro e credo che la soluzione migliore sia chiuderla qui. Non ho voglia di stare dietro alle tue fisime da mestruato.-
Non ha mosso un muscolo. Non fumava nemmeno.-Facciamo l'amore. Andiamo in motel. Adesso.- ha detto
Mi si è crepata la faccia.
Cosa? Eh? Ma sei fuori?-Manager per favore. Non sono ricettiva.-
-E' evidente che non lo sei. Vuoi chiuderla davvero?-
-Avremmo dovuto essere solo sesso e invece ti fai un sacco di fisime. Mi sembra davvero di stuprarti. Non mi piace questa sensazione.-
-Ti ho già detto che faccio esattamente quello che voglio fare.- ha aspirato una boccata di fumo, poi ha scosso la testa.-non so come dirtelo Tebe.-
-Ma cosa!Dirmi cosa! Stai complicando qualcosa che non avrebbe dovuto essere complicato per sua natura...:incazzato:
-Si ho le paranoie. Si non la sto vivendo bene. Si ho comportamenti irrazionali. Si a tutto Tebe. Anche al fatto di smetterla di interagire personalmente. Ma una cosa te la voglio dire. Prima ti ho detto che voglio fare l'amore con te.-è arrossito leggermente -tu continui a dire la parola sesso.-
Non capivo. Ha continuato.- Ti ricordi i primi tempi quando mi lavoravi ai fianchi?-
Ho sorriso. E chi si scorderà mai il corteggiamento più lungo e difficile della storia di Tebesex -Certo che mi ricordo. Ne inventavo una al giorno.-
-Cosa ha sempre contraddistinto il nostro modo di confrontarci?-
Ho aggrottato le sopracciglia -Beh... I ruoli non ruoli. L'irriverenza...-
-Infatti. Parliamo proprio dei ruoli. Mi hai dato un ruolo no? Il ruolo del dominante a letto. Me l'hai sempre detto. E ti sei sempre comportata come se lo fossi. Non sono un traditore. E faccio l'amore. Non sesso. Con questo credo di avere esplicato tutto.-
Mi è caduta la mascella. -Mi stai dicendo che ti sei imposto il ruolo di scopatore seriale da motel per...compiacere me?-
-Non del tutto. Mi piaceva e mi piace come mi fai sentire ma te lo ripeto. Io non scopo. Faccio l'amore. Non sono innamorato di te ma non sono nemmeno uno che spacca braccia in un letto. Il sesso fine a se stesso non è niente per me. Non ci riesco nemmeno. E' innaturale.-
Per un attimo non ho saputo cosa dire. O meglio. Mi sono venute  in mente Nausicaa ed Eliade che mi avevano scritto che il Manager scopatore lo vedevo solo io.
E si. Non è uno scopatore.
E quindi l'ho praticamente stuprato sul serio.
-Se vuoi concluderla qui Tebe,non mi andrebbe bene proprio per niente...-
-Ma sarebbe la  soluzione giusta. Per te.-
-L'unica decisione che devi prendere è per te. Non per me.- ha ripreso in mano i fogli, altra occhiata veloce.-Di questi parliamo la prossima settimana. Devo fare ancora un paio di valutazioni...e vedere i pro e i contro dell'uragano Tebe lavorativo...-
-Ok. Me ne vado.- mi sono alzata, mi sono diretta alla porta.
-Aspetta un attimo.-
Si è parato davanti. 
Baciata. 
Mi ha baciata come se fossi la sua fidanzata. Dolce. Tranquillo. Con le mani che mi prendevano tutto il viso.
-Ora sono a disagio.- gli ho detto allontanandomi.
-Si fa un pò per uno. Io lo sono sempre al motel.-
-Non ti broccolò più Manager. Davvero.-
Mi ha baciata un altra volta. -Bene. Ora tocca a me _broccolare_ te.-
-Potrei darti un due di picche. Non sono sicura di volere Manager tenero che fa l'amore con me.-
-Libera di prendere la decisione che più ti sembrerà giusta.-








Sogno erotico Manager che mi schiaccia come un moscerino sul muro. Archiviato.
Sogno erotico Manager che mi lega e mi dice "Zitta e muta". Archiviato.
Sogno erotico global. Archiviato.

Non so se voglio il terzo incontro motel con uno che fa l'amore con me senza tutto il porno che mi faccio nella testa.
Mah.

Vediamo come la gestisce.


----------



## darkside (5 Aprile 2012)

dal tuo racconto ho capito il perchè dei miei dubbi.....


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

e invece è carino


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt816 ha detto:
			
		

> e invece è carino


Mah...sono sempre più confusa....


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt815 ha detto:
			
		

> dal tuo racconto ho capito il perchè dei miei dubbi.....


Esprimiti...siamo nel "salotto letterario delle cattive ragazze" (chissà cosa ci fa qui Simy...:carneval


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt817 ha detto:
			
		

> Mah...sono sempre più confusa....


lo immagino..


----------



## Simy (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt818 ha detto:
			
		

> Esprimiti...siamo nel "salotto letterario delle cattive ragazze" (chissà cosa ci fa qui Simy...:carneval


uff.....mi sono stufata di fare la brava....voglio lezioni da te!


----------



## darkside (5 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt816 ha detto:
			
		

> e invece è carino


intendo i miei dubbi per la mia storia non per quella di Tebe


----------



## darkside (5 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt819 ha detto:
			
		

> lo immagino..


mi esprimo??
sono sempre un po restia a raccontare in pubblico di me e delle mie storie...ma visto che questo è l'angolo delle cattive ragazze....
come tu sai tra me e l'altro ancora niente.... un po per motivi di lavoro un po per impegni vari e un po perchè entrambi abbiamo qualcuno che ci aspetta a casa la sera... e poi perchè forse io cerco di temporeggiare.... e perchè temporeggio?
beh.... ho come l'impressione che lui sia un po più coinvolto di me.... io non voglio una storia io voglio solo.....sesso..... non voglio cose romantiche.... non so se sono riuscita a farmi capire....


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt821 ha detto:
			
		

> intendo i miei dubbi per la mia storia non per quella di Tebe


Si si, avevo capito...


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt822 ha detto:
			
		

> mi esprimo??
> sono sempre un po restia a raccontare in pubblico di me e delle mie storie...ma visto che questo è l'angolo delle cattive ragazze....
> come tu sai tra me e l'altro ancora niente.... un po per motivi di lavoro un po per impegni vari e un po perchè entrambi abbiamo qualcuno che ci aspetta a casa la sera... e poi perchè forse io cerco di temporeggiare.... e perchè temporeggio?
> beh.... ho come l'impressione che lui sia un po più coinvolto di me.... io non voglio una storia io voglio solo.....sesso..... non voglio cose romantiche.... non so se sono riuscita a farmi capire....


Intanto qui si è pubblico ma protetti dall'anonimato, quindi si è più free...
Ti sei spiegata benissimo...che dirti...come hai letto...non sono in grado di dare consigli...uff...sto fallendo anche io su tutta la linea ma...io ci proverei comunque con l'altro.
Magari ti sbagli....


----------



## darkside (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt825 ha detto:
			
		

> Intanto qui si è pubblico ma protetti dall'anonimato, quindi si è più free...
> Ti sei spiegata benissimo...che dirti...come hai letto...non sono in grado di dare consigli...uff...sto fallendo anche io su tutta la linea ma...io ci proverei comunque con l'altro.
> Magari ti sbagli....


ok mi buttodel resto mi fa un sesso pazzesco non so quanto resisterò


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt826 ha detto:
			
		

> ok mi buttodel resto mi fa un sesso pazzesco non so quanto resisterò


EVVAIIIIIII!!!!!!! Ne abbiamo traviata un altra!!!!!! Ovviamente...qui a rapporto per ogni variazione!!!
Come procedi ora?:diavoletto:


----------



## Flavia (5 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt816 ha detto:
			
		

> e invece è carino [/QUOTE
> concordo
> non sarà innamorato, ma sicuramente molto preso da Tebe


----------



## darkside (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt827 ha detto:
			
		

> EVVAIIIIIII!!!!!!! Ne abbiamo traviata un altra!!!!!! Ovviamente...qui a rapporto per ogni variazione!!!
> Come procedi ora?:diavoletto:


come procedo?
procedo con una bella e gigantesca ......scopata:rotfl:
scherzi a parte.... non lo so domani dopo una settimana lo rivedo e da li poi si vedrà ma cmq credo che il tutto sia rimandato al we prossimo in cui entrambi saremo liberi


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe...devo raccogliere un po' i pensieri, ho le parole di gabriele e le mie che fanno a cazzotti in testa.:unhappy:
Al momento mi vien solo da dirti: devi fare una scelta. Rischiare tutto (rapporto con mattia, di entrate nel vortice del nulla, ecc) o mollare adesso (e già sarà difficile farlo).


----------



## Cattivik (5 Aprile 2012)

Domanda semplice.

Quello che lui ti offre è quello che tu vuoi?

Sinceramente mi pare di no... 

Poi se vuoi sperimentare sperimenta magari alla fine quello che lui ti offre ti piace di più di quello che tu volevi... 

Però attenta che è un esperimento e non si sa mai come vanno a finire gli esperimenti...

Cattivik


----------



## geko (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebina... smettila di cercare ME in ogni uomo che incontri. 
Manager è un micetto indifeso, non una tigre da materasso. Io lo dissi in tempi non sospetti! :singleeye:
Ps: zitta e muta eh!


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt835 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebina... smettila di cercare ME in ogni uomo che incontri.
> Manager è un micetto indifeso, non una tigre da materasso. Io lo dissi in tempi non sospetti! :singleeye:
> Ps: zitta e muta eh!


ODDIOOOOOO GEKINOOOOOOOOO!!!!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
Ti prego! Colami di cera calda!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt829 ha detto:
			
		

> come procedo?
> *procedo con una bella e gigantesca ......scopata*:rotfl:
> scherzi a parte.... non lo so domani dopo una settimana lo rivedo e da li poi si vedrà ma cmq credo che il tutto sia rimandato al we prossimo in cui entrambi saremo liberi


Anche io dicevo così sul neretto quando sono approdata qui, ma...il sito porta sfiga ti avverto.
Se poi ti punta Eliade sei rovinata...io ti ho avvertita...


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt834 ha detto:
			
		

> Domanda semplice.
> 
> Quello che lui ti offre è quello che tu vuoi?
> 
> ...


No. Quello che mi offre non è quello che voglio. Ci ho scritto 40 pagine di blog...maledizione.
Non so che pensare.
Se mai davvero ci sarà questa terza volta...vedremo....
Ma tu che fai di sera in genere? Flap flap(sto scherzando!Ormai sono in cretinite vista l'ora!)


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt833 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe...devo raccogliere un po' i pensieri, ho le parole di gabriele e le mie che fanno a cazzotti in testa.:unhappy:
> Al momento mi vien solo da dirti: devi fare una scelta. Rischiare tutto (rapporto con mattia, di entrate nel vortice del nulla, ecc) o mollare adesso (e già sarà difficile farlo).


A proposito di Gabriele. Mi ha fatto una telefonata minatoria e stasera aperitivo con lui.:scared:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt837 ha detto:
			
		

> Anche io dicevo così sul neretto quando sono approdata qui, ma...il sito porta sfiga ti avverto.
> Se poi ti punta Eliade sei rovinata...io ti ho avvertita...


Prevenuta!!! Solo perché ti avevo già predetto come sarebbe finita!! :carneval:
Non mi esprimo sulla storia di dark...a meno che lei non voglia riferirci i particolari...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt839 ha detto:
			
		

> A proposito di Gabriele. Mi ha fatto una telefonata minatoria e stasera aperitivo con lui.:scared:


Avrà letto il blog...:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Aprile 2012)

Quindi:

-non è uno scopatore seriale
-non è un traditore -e vabbè si sapeva
-era in riflessione. Il suo giudizio cristallino deve applicarsi a ogni aspetto della sua vita, dal lavoro a Tebina. Doveva mettere ordine.
-giustamente, si vuole smazzare le sue paturnie per conto suo (eccheccaspita!) 
(-scusa, quando esattamente si è autoimposto il ruolo di scopatore seriale da motel? Mi deve essere sfuggito-...)

Ora, ti offre quello che ha e che può darti. (ok, può non essere il tuo tipo di amante ideale, ma cazzo, che uomo... del resto, altrimenti non ci scrivevi 40 pp di blog  )

Faccio la presuntuosa.

Non era quello che volevi.
A parte che non lo volevi, ma non hai bisogno di fare l'amore coccoloso. Hai Mattia, che penso sia equipollente a un cucciolo di labrador non svezzato, se glielo lasci fare. (lo dico con rispetto).

Ma forse ti rimane la curiosità. Come sarà Manager che broccola? 
Almeno, io questa curiosità ce l'ho.


----------



## darkside (6 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt840 ha detto:
			
		

> Prevenuta!!! Solo perché ti avevo già predetto come sarebbe finita!! :carneval:
> Non mi esprimo sulla storia di dark...a meno che lei non voglia riferirci i particolari...:carneval:


no la sfiga no eh!!!!
che particolari vuoi? chiedi e ti dirò....:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt838 ha detto:
			
		

> No.* Quello che mi offre non è quello che voglio. Ci ho scritto 40 pagine di blog...maledizione.
> Non so che pensare.
> Se mai davvero ci sarà questa terza volta...vedremo....
> *Ma tu che fai di sera in genere? Flap flap(sto scherzando!Ormai sono in cretinite vista l'ora!)


Dunque vedi *grassetto *hai le idee chiare ... ops.. altro *grassetto... *:thinking:

Prendilo come un complimento Tebe non è mia intenzione offenderti... 

Mi ricordi i bimbi piccoli quando le prime volte cercano di argomentare alcune loro richieste o qualcosa che hanno combinato... partono belli decisi con il loro ragionamento ma si incartano e pur di sostenere le loro ragioni arrivano a contraddire quanto detto un attimo prima...


Io direi che al 99% la frase la si potrebbe correggere in *Quando ci sarà questa terza volta...vedremo....*


Premesso che non ho ben chiaro cosa vuol dire fare Flap flap... basta che ci si organizza.... (Io non sto scherzando... mi piace bere l'aperitivo chiaccherando )

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt843 ha detto:
			
		

> no la sfiga no eh!!!!
> che particolari vuoi? chiedi e ti dirò....:mrgreen:


dark non farlo!!!! lei, Eliade, comincerà a fare...mmmhhhhh.....sto pensando.....mmmmhhhhh, io mi sento delle cose......mmmmhhhhhh.
Ha fatto così all'inizio con manager..cioè...io scrivevo robe sessuali e lei ...no no....secondo me....mmmmhhhhh...non è così....mmmhhhhhh...
Non per niente il suo nome in codice è Sibilla. Io te lo dico. parlare con Sibilla è a tuo rischio e pericolo. Poi con tutti i non traditori che gufano alla grande...
Pensaci bene Dark...e ti consiglio di fare come me. Scrivi il blog. Due salotti letterari da traditori sono meglio di uno no?
E serve un sacco sfogarsi (certo. Poi Eliade legge e comincia a fare...mmmmmhhhhh....però.......:mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt844 ha detto:
			
		

> Dunque vedi *grassetto *hai le idee chiare ... ops.. altro *grassetto... *:thinking:
> 
> Prendilo come un complimento Tebe non è mia intenzione offenderti...
> 
> ...


hai ragione Vik. Sono come una bimba che si incaponisce (Eliade zitta) . Sette anni di fedeltà mi hanno cambiato senza appello il dna da ex traditrice seriale.
Ho perso il fiuto. E mi incaponisco...ma uffa. Uffa. Uffa.
Però...a me piace! 
Flap flap è il rumore dello sbattito vorticoso delle mie lunghe ciglia. nella vita reale uso i miei occhioni chiari e flapposi senza ritegno. E funziona di brutto!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt841 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrà letto il blog...:rotfl:


Non c' è da ridere.
Ha letto il blog si. E legge il forum. Insomma. Fa il parassita guardone.
Comunque...l'ho ucciso.
Troppo pesante rompicoglioni. Dovrebbe fare sesso invece dell'eremita sessuale.


----------



## darkside (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt845 ha detto:
			
		

> dark non farlo!!!! lei, Eliade, comincerà a fare...mmmhhhhh.....sto pensando.....mmmmhhhhh, io mi sento delle cose......mmmmhhhhhh.
> Ha fatto così all'inizio con manager..cioè...io scrivevo robe sessuali e lei ...no no....secondo me....mmmmhhhhh...non è così....mmmhhhhhh...
> Non per niente il suo nome in codice è Sibilla. Io te lo dico. parlare con Sibilla è a tuo rischio e pericolo. Poi con tutti i non traditori che gufano alla grande...
> Pensaci bene Dark...e ti consiglio di fare come me. Scrivi il blog. Due salotti letterari da traditori sono meglio di uno no?
> E serve un sacco sfogarsi (certo. Poi Eliade legge e comincia a fare...mmmmmhhhhh....però.......:mrgreen


no no no allora non scrivo un bel niente....non voglio ne sfiga ne casini... anzi i casini ce li ho già soprattutto da quando ho compagno amante e io che lavoriamo nello stesso posto....peggio di così....


----------



## Cattivik (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt846 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione Vik. Sono come una bimba che si incaponisce (Eliade zitta) . Sette anni di fedeltà mi hanno cambiato senza appello il dna da ex traditrice seriale.
> Ho perso il fiuto. E mi incaponisco...ma uffa. Uffa. Uffa.
> Però...a me piace!
> Flap flap è il rumore dello sbattito vorticoso delle mie lunghe ciglia. nella vita reale uso i miei *occhioni chiari *e flapposi senza ritegno. E funziona di brutto!:mrgreen:


Bene io in versione senza lunghe ciglia ho la stessa arma... che dici facciamo un incontro ad armi pari...

Però hai glissato alla grande sul "basta organizzarsi"...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt849 ha detto:
			
		

> no no no allora non scrivo un bel niente....non voglio ne sfiga ne casini... anzi i casini ce li ho già soprattutto da quando ho compagno amante e io che lavoriamo nello stesso posto....peggio di così....


No no. Non è Eliade che porta sfiga, è proprio il sito!!!I non traditori che bazzicano qui. Ho scoperto che per ogni nik traditori hanno una bambolina. I nik donna con la cintura di castità, i nik uomo anche.
Una cosa raccapricciante.


----------



## darkside (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt851 ha detto:
			
		

> No no. Non è Eliade che porta sfiga, è proprio il sito!!!I non traditori che bazzicano qui. Ho scoperto che per ogni nik traditori hanno una bambolina. I nik donna con la cintura di castità, i nik uomo anche.
> Una cosa raccapricciante.


 aiutooooo!!!!
e tu vorresti farmi scrivere la mia storia qui???? mi vuoi male allora!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt843 ha detto:
			
		

> no la sfiga no eh!!!!
> che particolari vuoi? chiedi e ti dirò....:mrgreen:


Dicci tutto dolcezza. :carneval:
Parlaci di tutta la questione, com'è nata, quando, gli anni in gioco...e ti dirò che ne penso. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt845 ha detto:
			
		

> dark non farlo!!!! lei, Eliade, comincerà a fare...mmmhhhhh.....sto pensando.....mmmmhhhhh, io mi sento delle cose......mmmmhhhhhh.
> Ha fatto così all'inizio con manager..cioè...io scrivevo robe sessuali e lei ...no no....secondo me....mmmmhhhhh...non è così....mmmhhhhhh...
> Non per niente il suo nome in codice è Sibilla. Io te lo dico. parlare con Sibilla è a tuo rischio e pericolo. Poi con tutti i non traditori che gufano alla grande...
> Pensaci bene Dark...e ti consiglio di fare come me. Scrivi il blog. Due salotti letterari da traditori sono meglio di uno no?
> E serve un sacco sfogarsi (certo. Poi Eliade legge e comincia a fare...mmmmmhhhhh....però.......:mrgreen


Zitta tu! Che le mie previsioni si sono avverate TUTTE!! Era palese com'è palese che mi piace il gelato al pistacchio!
Io non porto sfiga, e se dico mmmmhhhh è perché tu te la racconti!

Ma sei sicura di essere stata una traditrice? No perché hai fatto parecchia cilecca questa volta, 7 anni d'inattività si fanno sentire.
Meglio che non parlo va, che se decidessi di tradire in futuro, potrei fare molta più cilecca. :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt847 ha detto:
			
		

> Non c' è da ridere.
> Ha letto il blog si. E legge il forum. Insomma. Fa il parassita guardone.
> Comunque...l'ho ucciso.
> Troppo pesante rompicoglioni. Dovrebbe fare sesso invece dell'eremita sessuale.


L'hai ucciso?? Seeeee allora vuol dire che te ne ha dette di tutti i colori, ti ha colpito, affondato e ha pure vinto la partita :carneval:
Non ci dici che ti ha detto eh?? :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt849 ha detto:
			
		

> no no no allora non scrivo un bel niente....non voglio ne sfiga ne casini... anzi i casini ce li ho già soprattutto da quando ho compagno amante e io che lavoriamo nello stesso posto....peggio di così....


 Nooooooo......
Cioè loro si conoscono pure?


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt846 ha detto:
			
		

> hai ragione Vik. Sono come una bimba che si incaponisce (*Eliade zitta*) . Sette anni di fedeltà mi hanno cambiato senza appello il dna da ex traditrice seriale.
> Ho perso il fiuto. E mi incaponisco...ma uffa. Uffa. Uffa.
> Però...a me piace!
> Flap flap è il rumore dello sbattito vorticoso delle mie lunghe ciglia. nella vita reale uso i miei occhioni chiari e flapposi senza ritegno. E funziona di brutto!:mrgreen:


Non vedo, non sento e non parlo...anzi non c'ero e se c'ero dormivo...va bene?
Poi magari parlo altrove...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt852 ha detto:
			
		

> aiutooooo!!!!
> e tu vorresti farmi scrivere la mia storia qui???? mi vuoi male allora!!!!


 Non darle retta...di tutto a Zia Ely! :carneval:
Tieni, prendi un biscottino...:rotfl:


			
				Tebe;bt851 ha detto:
			
		

> No no.* Non è Eliade che porta sfiga, è proprio il sito!!!*I non traditori che bazzicano qui. Ho scoperto che per ogni nik traditori hanno una bambolina. I nik donna con la cintura di castità, i nik uomo anche.
> Una cosa raccapricciante.


Ecco, potevi dirlo prima!!! Manderesti in galera la gente onesta che non porta sfiga! Io faccio solo previsioni...


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt858 ha detto:
			
		

> Non darle retta...di tutto a Zia Ely! :carneval:
> Tieni, prendi un biscottino...:rotfl:
> Ecco, potevi dirlo prima!!! Manderesti in galera la gente onesta che non porta sfiga! Io faccio solo previsioni...


Si ma le tue previsioni sono solo finalizzate a far crollare sogni erotici! Dark...però ora che ci penso...parla con Sibilla Eliade, parla.
Così almkeno non sarò l'unica a cui fa..Mmmmhhhh....io penso....mmmmhhhhhh....no non dico niente.....mmmmhhhhhhh.
Magari insieme io e te riusciamo a spezzare la maledizione di Sibilla.
Che consiste nel trasformare i sogni erotici di noi traditrici in...in...sesso da casa nella prateria...
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Dark!!! Scrivi il blog!!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt850 ha detto:
			
		

> Bene io in versione senza lunghe ciglia ho la stessa arma... che dici facciamo un incontro ad armi pari...
> 
> Però hai glissato alla grande sul "basta organizzarsi"...
> 
> Cattivik


mmmmhhhhh....ecco.....mmmmmhhhhh (faccio come Eliade:mrgreen.
Ho glissato perchè...ci tengo al mio anonimato per adesso....poi magari...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt853 ha detto:
			
		

> Dicci tutto dolcezza. :carneval:
> Parlaci di tutta la questione, com'è nata, quando, gli anni in gioco...*e ti dirò che ne penso. *:carneval:


:scared:


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt854 ha detto:
			
		

> Zitta tu! Che le mie previsioni si sono avverate TUTTE!! Era palese com'è palese che mi piace il gelato al pistacchio!
> Io non porto sfiga, e se dico mmmmhhhh è perché tu te la racconti!
> 
> Ma sei sicura di essere stata una traditrice? *No perché hai fatto parecchia cilecca questa volta, 7 anni d'inattività si fanno sentire.*
> Meglio che non parlo va, che se decidessi di tradire in futuro, potrei fare molta più cilecca. :unhappy:


Ma infatti! Mi sono dimenticata tutto! Colpa vostra anche. Quando ho aperto il primo 3d invece di darmi manforte e ricordarmi i fondamentali del tradimento mi avete presa per un fake!
Uff...
Adesso scrivo di Gabriele. Serata pesante.


----------



## Salomè (6 Aprile 2012)

Devo ammettere che questo è uno dei blog più interessanti che io abbia mai seguito :mrgreen:
mi permetto di dire la mia: Manager è un gatto persiano, non la tigre della malesia che tu vorresti. Di buono c'è che PER TE (argh!!)  si maschera da tigrone ma a te poco importa...
Il ragionamento è semplice: un Manager propriamente detto, una volta chiusa la porta a chiave ti stenderebbe sulla sua scrivania (senza troppe carezzine, bacetti sulla fronte,paturnie eccetera) e comincerebbe a gridare: GELLLMMMMYYY! (alla Verdone in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtg0pUjrQqM ) :carneval:


----------



## darkside (6 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt857 ha detto:
			
		

> Non vedo, non sento e non parlo...anzi non c'ero e se c'ero dormivo...va bene?
> Poi magari parlo altrove...:carneval:



eccomi, voi scrivete scrivete io non reggo il passo!!!
scrivere un blog.... ma io non sono brava come te....io non sono una grande scrittrice....
 cmq no non si conoscono, cioè si conoscono ma non sanno niente


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt862 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma infatti! Mi sono dimenticata tutto! Colpa vostra anche. Quando ho aperto il primo 3d invece di darmi manforte e ricordarmi i fondamentali del tradimento mi avete presa per un fake!
> Uff...
> Adesso scrivo di Gabriele. Serata pesante.


Ricordarti i fondamentali del tradimento?
E che ne so io quali sono? :unhappy:
Non ne ho conoscenza, ne tanto meno padronanza...
Io non ti ho presa come fake, al massimo come provocatrice.



			
				Tebe;bt860 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmmhhhhh....ecco.....mmmmmhhhhh (faccio come Eliade:mrgreen.
> Ho glissato perchè...ci tengo al mio anonimato per adesso....poi magari...


Copiona! :rotfl:



			
				Tebe;bt859 ha detto:
			
		

> Si ma le tue previsioni sono solo finalizzate a far crollare sogni erotici! Dark...però ora che ci penso...parla con Sibilla Eliade, parla.
> Così almkeno non sarò l'unica a cui fa..Mmmmhhhh....io penso....mmmmhhhhhh....no non dico niente.....mmmmhhhhhhh.
> Magari insieme io e te riusciamo a spezzare la maledizione di Sibilla.
> Che consiste nel trasformare i sogni erotici di noi traditrici in...in...sesso da casa nella prateria...
> ...


Io mica maledico. La prossima volta ti faccio le previsioni senza punteggiatura, così poi le metti dove ti fa più comodo...forse...
La mia unica colpa è di aver tentato di svegliarti dal sonno, in stile "risveglio dopo anestesia totale"....:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Aprile 2012)

.... pedalino colorato, gira senza kit di sopravvivenza... non è neppure un granchè come amante. E adesso ti sta rigirando per benino la frittata... perchè oramai TU sei caduta nella SUA trappola... attenta Tebina, questa è tecnica, di quella fatta bene, studiata e preordinata: ti ha spiazzato su tutti i fronti, adesso tu abbassi le difese e lui attacca.
Perchè come amante è un incubo... ma magari come manager è meglio. Attenta Tebe.


----------



## scrittore (6 Aprile 2012)

sarà che mi sono stufato di rincorrere i sogni impossibili...sarà che ogni volta che l'ho fatto poi mi sono ritrovato un una manciata di realtà in mano che, diciamola tutta, non era poi un granchè....sarà infine che ho imparato ad applicare lo spietato principio del dout des...ma sono diventato molto più pratico e sintetico su certi tipi di rapporti...
della serie...
capiamo subito a che gioco giocare o altrimenti cambio gioco...o giocatore. 

considerando il tempo che perdi nello scriverci su...posso suggerirti, in modo vagamente bastardo di cambiare giocatore? 

uno scrittore o scrittrice, in fondo, non è che un sognatore col desiderio di vedere realizzate le sue fantasie. 

e da quel che leggo tu..ne hai già archiviati tre! Poverina....


----------



## geko (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt836 ha detto:
			
		

> ODDIOOOOOO GEKINOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
> Ti prego! Colami di cera calda!!!!!!!


Cera caldissima, non prima però di averti legata e annodata come un salamino beretta... ahh, la divina arte del bondage! 


Schiocco di frusta,

GekoLupoDiMare


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

scrittore;bt869 ha detto:
			
		

> sarà che mi sono stufato di rincorrere i sogni impossibili...sarà che ogni volta che l'ho fatto poi mi sono ritrovato un una manciata di realtà in mano che, diciamola tutta, non era poi un granchè....sarà infine che ho imparato ad applicare lo spietato principio del dout des...ma sono diventato molto più pratico e sintetico su certi tipi di rapporti...
> della serie...
> capiamo subito a che gioco giocare o altrimenti cambio gioco...o giocatore.
> 
> ...


Archiviati tre di cosa?


----------



## Cattivik (6 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt860 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmmhhhhh....ecco.....mmmmmhhhhh (faccio come Eliade:mrgreen.
> Ho glissato perchè...ci tengo al mio anonimato per adesso....poi magari...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Anonimato... bhe o già ci conosciamo oppure il tuo anonimato resterebbe al sicuro...

Comunque confido nel "poi magari... "

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Salomè;bt863 ha detto:
			
		

> *Devo ammettere che questo è uno dei blog più interessanti che io abbia mai seguito* :mrgreen:
> mi permetto di dire la mia: Manager è un gatto persiano, non la tigre della malesia che tu vorresti. Di buono c'è che PER TE (argh!!)  si maschera da tigrone ma a te poco importa...
> Il ragionamento è semplice: un Manager propriamente detto, una volta chiusa la porta a chiave ti stenderebbe sulla sua scrivania (senza troppe carezzine, bacetti sulla fronte,paturnie eccetera) e comincerebbe a gridare: GELLLMMMMYYY! (alla Verdone in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dtg0pUjrQqM ) :carneval:


Il neretto...grazie ma...rimango sempre un pò stupita dai complimenti, perchè scrivo senza fare filtro e...va beh. Non mi faccio domande!
Ho creato il Manager letterario.

Per il resto....faccio finta di non avere letto (ancora!).
Lui sarà la mia tigre della malesia!
(bellissimo il link!)


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt870 ha detto:
			
		

> Cera caldissima, non prima però di averti legata e annodata come un salamino beretta... ahh, la divina arte del bondage!
> 
> 
> Schiocco di frusta,
> ...


Adulatore....flap flap


----------



## Tebe (6 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt866 ha detto:
			
		

> .... pedalino colorato, gira senza kit di sopravvivenza... non è neppure un granchè come amante. E adesso ti sta rigirando per benino la frittata... perchè oramai TU sei caduta nella SUA trappola... attenta Tebina, questa è tecnica, di quella fatta bene, studiata e preordinata: ti ha spiazzato su tutti i fronti, adesso tu abbassi le difese e lui attacca.
> Perchè come amante è un incubo... ma magari come manager è meglio. Attenta Tebe.


:scared:

Vediamo come vanno le nuove dinamiche.
Niente più contatti se non per metterci d'accordo per andare a scopare..hemm...a fare l'amore rotfl al motel...

Magari la terza volta è quella che mi fa chiudere tutto.
Perchè davvero se no...diventa una sorta di volontariato....


----------

